# My 2020 dear season



## SS396driver (Nov 23, 2020)

Lasted all of 20 minutes. Heading out to my spot just past my upper field . I stay in a blind on the wooded knoll. I’m just past my barn when I see two does . Then coming out of the brush a buck . He’s heading straight at me very narrow shot . I racked a bullet into the chamber and one of the does snorts and starts to move away . The buck stops and doesn’t move. Then the other doe starts to move then bolts the buck turns his left side to me . I took the shot he bolts runs about 50 yards stops and just falls to the ground . He was expired when I got to him . He’s tagged and hanging in my barn . View attachment 869873
View attachment 869873
View attachment 869879


----------



## SS396driver (Nov 25, 2020)

Don’t know what happened to the pictures


----------



## capetrees (Nov 26, 2020)

noon time opening day, Catskills NY. 4 guys, 4 bucks, 7, 5, 8, 5 left to right. All off a 300 acre farm. The old pile is from archery season. 

We haven't seen this since early 2000's. Lots of deer running around.


----------



## SS396driver (Nov 26, 2020)

capetrees said:


> View attachment 870298
> 
> 
> noon time opening day, Catskills NY. 4 guys, 4 bucks, 7, 5, 8, 5 left to right. All off a 300 acre farm. The old pile is from archery season.
> ...


Saw two more here yesterday and this morning. My son got one yesterday a big 6 pointer


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 26, 2020)

Good job guys. Our rifle season starts Saturday.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 26, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> Saw two more here yesterday and this morning. My son got one yesterday a big 6 pointer


quick question

in NY, how far from a road do I need to be to shoot a gun? and how far from a house?


----------



## SS396driver (Nov 27, 2020)

capetrees said:


> quick question
> 
> in NY, how far from a road do I need to be to shoot a gun? and how far from a house?


500 ft from a dwelling unless it's yours or if your renting it. I dont recall anything about proximity to a road other than being on the road or shoulder also your not to shoot across the road . Excerpt from NYS DEP
"
Discharge of Firearms, Crossbows and Bows​For information on where various legal implements may be used in the state, see Rifle, Shotgun, Crossbow and Bow Areas.

It is illegal to discharge a firearm, bow or crossbow:


so that the load or arrow passes over any part of a public highway,
within 500 feet (for a firearm), 250 feet (for a crossbow) or 150 feet (for a bow) of any school, playground, or an occupied factory or church,
within 500 feet (for a firearm), 250 feet (for a crossbow) or 150 feet (for a bow) of a dwelling, farm building or structure in occupation or use unless you own it, lease it, are an immediate member of the family, an employee, or have the owner's consent.
You may hunt waterfowl with a firearm or bow, over water, within 500 feet of a dwelling or public structure as long as neither are within 500 feet (for a firearm) or 150 feet (for a bow) in the direction you are shooting. You may not hunt waterfowl with a crossbow."





__





Hunting Regulations






www.dec.ny.gov





Where I hunt is my property so the closest dwelling is over 1000 ft away and its not occupied now only summer people , and is in the Catskill park so no tag display on my back is needed


----------



## Marley5 (Dec 5, 2020)

First day, 159# 8pt.
2nd day, 151# bear.....both in the freezer, well gave my sister some. Lol


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 8, 2020)

My first x bow take today w an old Excalibur.


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 14, 2020)

Marley5 said:


> First day, 159# 8pt.
> 2nd day, 151# bear.....both in the freezer, well gave my sister some. Lol


Haven't gotten a bear . Have a tag but never see any


stillhunter said:


> My first x bow take today w an old Excalibur.


Nice deer . Cant take any with less than three points on at least one antler where I hunt


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 19, 2021)

Bow I’m in the picture, Rifle picture is the back of the truck. My nephew got the buck in the bed of my truck. I put him in my best spot at my pals farm. We filled the freezers this year!


----------



## esshup (Jan 20, 2021)

So far I ended up with 10. (still have 11 days to go in the season) only kept 2 for myself, donated 2 to food banks, and the others went to people I know that could use the meat.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 20, 2021)

esshup said:


> So far I ended up with 10. (still have 11 days to go in the season) only kept 2 for myself, donated 2 to food banks, and the others went to people I know that could use the meat.


I took 6 this year, I kept 1, 1 went to my sister , 4 to the little old man on the mountain that butchers for me. He makes sausages and burgers and whatever I want. Guys too old to hunt anymore and LOVES when I fill his freezer


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 28, 2021)

Only take 1 a year . 2018 I got 4 given to me and it was a pain processing them since I do my own butchering. Biggest problem was 2 of them were taken just before Thanksgiving 2018 . If you were here in the northeast you know it was in the single digits for that whole week . Needless to say I had 2 frozen solid deer hanging on my barn at least I got the hides off before they froze . Just barely though. 

This is the mount from this years deer


----------



## capetrees (Jan 29, 2021)

SS396driver said:


> Only take 1 a year . 2018 I got 4 given to me and it was a pain processing them since I do my own butchering. Biggest problem was 2 of them were taken just before Thanksgiving 2018 . If you were here in the northeast you know it was in the single digits for that whole week . Needless to say I had 2 frozen solid deer hanging on my barn at least I got the hides off before they froze . Just barely though.
> 
> This is the mount from this years deerView attachment 885623


This years deer?

How'd you get it so clean so fast?


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 29, 2021)

capetrees said:


> This years deer?
> 
> How'd you get it so clean so fast?


Skinned it removed as much flesh as possible . Boiled it on a slow simmer removed all the bits left . Then bleached it with peroxide actually salon 40. I wrapped the antlers in plastic to keep the darkness


----------



## capetrees (Jan 29, 2021)

SS396driver said:


> Skinned it removed as much flesh as possible . Boiled it on a slow simmer removed all the bits left . Then bleached it with peroxide actually salon 40. I wrapped the antlers in plastic to keep the darkness


gotta ask

how'd ya get the brains and internal bits out?


----------



## ErnieG (Jan 29, 2021)

capetrees said:


> gotta ask
> 
> how'd ya get the brains and internal bits out?


When I do my Euro mounts I use a coat hanger or piece of wire to get the bigger pieces outta the skull cavity and then compressed air to blow the remaining stubborn pieces out . 
Ernie


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 29, 2021)

What he said ^^^^^

pressure washer works well too


----------

